# Bhyve passthrough X9SCM



## gamanakis (Nov 27, 2015)

I am facing the following problem:
on a X9SCM with an E3-1220Lv2 I am trying to passthrough the onboard USB controllers. I disable the USB module from the kernel config and using pptdev the controllers are assigned to ppt devices. However running bhyve(8) with
`sudo bhyve -AI -H -P -s 0:0,hostbridge -s 1:0,lpc -s 2:0,virtio-net,tap0 -s 3:0,virtio-blk,./linux.img -s 4:0,passthru,0/29/0 -l com1,stdio -c 2 -m 2048M linuxguest` returns :

```
passthru device 0/29/0 BAR 0: base 0xdf823000 or size 0x400 not page aligned
```

Any hints?


----------



## diizzy (Dec 13, 2015)

What FreeBSD version are you using?
Does this occur on -CURRENT too?
//Danne


----------



## gamanakis (Dec 14, 2015)

diizzy said:


> What FreeBSD version are you using?
> Does this occur on -CURRENT too?
> //Danne


I tested 10.2-STABLE, 10.2-RELEASE and 11-CURRENT and it occurs in all of them. Also see the freebsd-virtualization mailing list, topic "BAR and pci passthrough".


----------



## aragats (Dec 15, 2015)

You have to pass -S option to bhyve(8). Works perfectly with 11-CURRENT in my Thinkpad T430. I pass through USB3 controller to Windows 2012.


----------



## gamanakis (Dec 15, 2015)

aragats said:


> You have to pass *-S* option to bhyve(8). Works perfectly with 11-CURRENT in my Thinkpad T430. I pass through USB3 controller to Windows 2012.



I also tried it, it has nothing to do with it. My USB3 Controllers generally need larger memory BARs, ca. 8192 bytes and they get assigned without trouble.


----------

